# *Michigan*Looking for a few extra residentials to fill list



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey everyone, We are mainly do commercial work in *Michigan* in the winter, but we have some residentials scattered in the *downriver area, Northville area, Canton area, Plymouth area, and Livonia areas*. If anyone has any residentials or small commercials in any of these areas that would like them taken care of this winter, post a message or PM me. I'm not looking to really looking to get rich off anyone, I just want to have enough in these areas, to keep the trucks busy. Let me know.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

Is this a joke? I bust my @ss to get every client I get... and you want free-bies?

Put on some khakis and a polo and go get 'em yourself!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

bigjeeping said:


> Is this a joke? I bust my @ss to get every client I get... and you want free-bies?
> 
> Put on some khakis and a polo and go get 'em yourself!


Relax man 

I get phone calls all the time for work out of my area and I call guys like him, he is basically saying that he is able to sub any drives/lots in those areas. You can't be in every place at once Why turn down jobs that are to far when you can network with fellow plowers 

Welcome to Plowsite Silvetouch.:waving:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

silvetouch said:


> Hey everyone, We are mainly do commercial work in *Michigan* in the winter, but we have some residentials scattered in the *downriver area, Northville area, Canton area, Plymouth area, and Livonia areas*. If anyone has any residentials or small commercials in any of these areas that would like them taken care of this winter, post a message or PM me. I'm not looking to really looking to get rich off anyone, I just want to have enough in these areas, to keep the trucks busy. Let me know.


I live on the downriver area, how about just giving me the accounts you have down here and there will no need to fill anything cause you won't have to come.

I think I would of said it like this, " Hi I have some accounts that take me from my normal area, like Canton, Livonia, Plymouth, if anyone lives or has accounts in the downriver area and would like to help me out and take these on as well, let me know, I will forward you the info.

You get what I'm saying here :crying:


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

bigjeeping said:


> Is this a joke? I bust my @ss to get every client I get... and you want free-bies?
> 
> Put on some khakis and a polo and go get 'em yourself!


Ok, 1st of all, not a joke. I'm glad i made u laugh though. I don't really understand your're statement about "busting your @ss and me getting free-bies". 
I realize plowing can be tough at times as far as marketing, but once you've been around for a while, u establish a good customer base and weed out the bad ones (for the most part). As far as free-bies, they wouldn't be free, if the person/company who had the company was making money off of it.

Thats enough time wasted on this subject though.


----------



## silvetouch (Jul 29, 2004)

Eyesell
Thanks for the offer, but I have very particular customers at least as far as residentials are concerned. I'm not saing that you don't know what you're doing or anything. I've had the same guy doing most of these customers for years. 
What else do u do besides snow?

Grass busters~ 
Thanks for the welcome. Although, i've been on the site for quite a while, just haven't posted much.
Thanks for the understanding.
Good luck this winter!


----------



## Sharper Edge (Jan 26, 2005)

*Work in canton*

Hey Silve I have some work in canton that may interest you call my off. @734-954-0444 and ask for Chris


----------

